# What do you ladies think?



## angelbump

Not trying at the mo but seems we have DTD dead on ov time this month can you tell me if you see these lines as I don't know if I have line eye. Darker one is yesterday Eve and faint one is this morning? Bfn on Digi so no idea what's going on. 1 day late and lots of cramping!


----------



## DobbyForever

I def see what you're talking about. The dark dark test looks like the dye is still running. Do you have a picture of how it dried/looks now? It could just be too early for the digital, some aren't very sensitive. FXed for you


----------



## angelbump

That was it this morning and dry Dobby x


----------



## angelbump

angelbump said:


> That was it this morning and dry Dobby x
> 
> View attachment 1103189

Not this morning sorry last night!


----------



## DobbyForever

NW my only worry is if it dried will all that splotchy pink then it may have been a faulty test, but if you're lines are faint it could just be too early for a digi. with DS, I had some pretty clear but faint lines on several brands and got a not pregnant. it was annoying haha so hopefully you just need another day or two fxed


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Looks promising. I can see lines quite easily on all of them. My lines didn’t get dark on IC’s until 16/17 dpo x


----------



## angelbump

Thanks ladies I knew I weren't going mad!


----------



## DobbyForever

Definitely not going mad :) keep us updated though, when are you planning to test again?


----------



## angelbump

Probably tomorrow morning ☺️ I'll keep you up to date x


----------



## angelbump

Tested again this morning (blue dye) hate those! One has a faint line and the other is like a barely there shadow squinted probs an evap....at this point I'll just wait until af shows because I'm so confused!


----------



## angelbump

So these are the blue tests dried. Both exactly the same. Does anyone UK based have the same experience from Tesco tests? 
There were shadow lines there within time frame and now bright blue but thin lines dried? So annoyed with testing at the mo!


----------



## Tripltemum3

Can definitely see those lines! 

Have no experience with the Tesco brand personally but can definitely see them!


----------

